# New Racetrack Buildings



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A new kit for racetrack bleachers + pit garages is in the HO Trains section of eBay. For those who like the weathered, mid-20th Century slightly-rundown local racetrack/dragstrip look, these are remarkable. And the price is very reasonable.
*Check it out*. :wave:

I have no connection with the seller. I was just impressed with the product, and hadn't seen it before.

-- D


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dslot
Thanks for the *heads up* on these buildings! :thumbsup: I am gonna be the *test customer* for these. 

Larry


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Nice looking paper buildings......there is a similar company out of Germany (Bauer) doing European style buildings in HO scale and 1/32, but not nearly this cheap!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

